# First time I got Amano shrimp...



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

...was in 2002. I had never kept shrimp before. The creepy-crawly thing needed some getting used to.

For about 3-4 days when my eye caught the unfamilar movement in the tank, the hectic little legs, the wiskers, and the general appearance of a cockroach I got a feeling of disgust. But they were supposed to be good algae cleaners so I got used to them

Thing is - I had zero algae. I guess reading about what not makes you buy what not. To this day I try to steer newbies away from unnecessary equipment or practices.

Just a thought. Am I the only person that found Amano shrimp somewhat creepy in the beginning? Any other animals similar to that? Mayble Kuhli loaches (looking like a snake)?

--Nikolay


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the same thing about cherry shrimp (that they remind me of roaches), but I still keep them around because the do a great job keeping my moss clean. 

In my case, I really needed them when I got them because I had algae issues.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i love my shrimp and i can't wait to get more diffrent species... got 3 more diff species tonight and now i'm needing more... need some amano's and working on CPO's which arn't shrimp but are beautiful inverts


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it depends on the person... I'd love to try shrimp but i would more or likely be smart and start them off in a 10g. this reminds me of the time a old friend(now a ex friend be came a bad person) had a snow flake eel is his tank he did have lids on the tank, it climb out of the tank and was on the floor flopping around, his wife at the time was waking up getting ready for work and thought a snake was in the house.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I know what you mean, catching some of them and they crawled right out of the net. Thought to myself these guys are like roaches. Never had a shrimp try and get out of my net outta the water. Love em' though.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Planaria. Of course I didn't get them on purpose, and I know they are harmless. But they are disgusting!


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

foreverknight said:


> need some amano's


I picked up three Amanos yesterday at DNA. I have these creepy little mutants in most of my tanks..... Love to watch them work. They are masters at stealing food from other tank inhabitants, including Plecos.

Jim


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I agree. I love them in my 90. Keep algae down and eat everything in site.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

say what DNA, has amano shrimp, guess I got to annoyed by the youngins to look, I was there on the saltwater side took a glance at the plants, then the used stuff saw nothing I could live with out, so left. how are the amanos working out for you jim and mike?....


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

I played with bugs as a kid. They don't creep me out at all.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

walterk said:


> I played with bugs as a kid. They don't creep me out at all.


HA HA, I think I ate a dog bisect as a young child. shrimp, I want some yellow and crystel red and black but heard I will need r/o water... true, or can I use aged treated tap water?


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> I want some yellow and crystel red and black but heard I will need r/o water... true, or can I use aged treated tap water?


I have dwarf shrimp in several tanks with fish. When housed with fish, shrimp do best with lots of cover (places to hide). No RO here - treated water in established tanks works for me... As for Amanos, I have them in all of my tanks. The only threats would be my Angels or Discus, and so far no missing Amanos. However, I assume it's only a matter of time with my larger Angels.

Jim


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

This last summer, I got a dozen Prawns at the size of ghost shrimp for feeder food for my Golden Wonder Killie fish. Well the prey turned out to be the hunters. They got big and was eating other fish in the community tank. To this day, we have one female and two males in their own tank. The female body (head to tail) is 6in. Add the claws the the Prawn is 9in. When she is fed frozen minnows, the think shows them in her mouth. That critter creeps me out. Reminds me of District 9.


----------

